# Wanted: touring bike for 5ft 6 female



## Aardvark (29 Jul 2009)

I'm looking for a touring bike in good condition that would last me for years to come, for shorter weekend and longer trips (carrying all equipment with me on bike). Although I am currently a cycle commuter it will be my first touring bike.

The price I am willing to pay really depends on the condition / spec etc. Preferably I will get something for less than £500, but I could also pay more for the right bike. 

Any serious suggestions / offers much appreciated!


----------



## Titanium (29 Jul 2009)

Hi. I am currently getting ready to sell about three different touring bicycles. This is because, as a very keen touring cyclist I have purchased various touring machines suited to either short tours or expedition trips.
Recently I have gained dual-citizenship with Australia, and plan to work half of every year Down Under. For this reason it is best for me to now sell a few bicycles in order to perhaps have one bicycle in each country. It won't make much sense to store a lot of bikes anymore.
I am also 5'6", so my bicycles should fit you. The tourers I own include 2 Dawes Galaxy's, 1 Orbit Gold Medal, and an Orbit Caraway... and a few others as well. I don't run a car, and a lot of my money is spent on cycling.
I will take some photos of the bicycles I own; this would be no problem. And it would be nice to sell through this forum even though ebay has proved useful on a few occasions. So if you'd like to email me on
penarth1 at hotmail dot com
then I'd be happy to send some photos and details. And if you'd like to phone, then either (029) 2111 3166 or 07948 164188 are my numbers.
Cheerio for now. Mark.


----------



## Tinytwin (31 Jul 2009)

Hello, I have an Orbit Ventura tourer, which I am thinking of selling towards the end of the year. I am quite petite and the frame is about an inch too long for me, so I am thinking of going for one of - Sorry folks - Islabikes tourers (unless anyone else has a suggestion!). She has served me well on road tours for the last few years with ne'er a hitch, bar the odd puncture. I have had her for the last 6 or so years, and plan to do another tour in September/October, after which I can sell her. Frame height: top of seat post vertical down to ground: 74 1/2 cm; frame length, from centre steerer tube to centre seat post 54 1/2 cm, or 56 1/2 from outside edges of both tube and post (approx 22 inches). I am not sure if it will be a bit small for you. However, if you are interested, and would like photos etc, contact me at clareiprosser at operamail dot com.


----------



## joolsybools (31 Jul 2009)

I have the Triban Trail 5 from Decathlon which is hardly used (less than 100 miles). For some reason its not on the Decathlon website but the spec will be somewhere betweek the trail 3 and trail 7. I know they are still selling them as they had them in store about 2 weeks ago. I paid £230 would be happy to accept £180.


----------



## joolsybools (31 Jul 2009)

Oops forgor link http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/trekking-trail-bikes-3962790/


----------



## Titanium (5 Aug 2009)

Hi. Just posting a few photos here of the Galaxy I have for sale - £460. It's just one of the tourers I'll be selling this Summer. I've put a description of the bike in the For Sale section. Bye, again. Mark.


----------



## longers (5 Aug 2009)

Very nice bike Mr Titanium, too small for me thankfully.


----------

